# GoT - warning spoilers



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2019)

Following on from the Avengers thread I thought we need the same for GoT. A place to talk freely about episodes, no need to type cautiously. 

Holy smoke on a stick. Just seen the battle episode and I'm half the person I once was. Not as good as battle of the bastards for me but still earth shattering. 

Dothraki, see ya! 

Arya = legend, my new hero. What an ending from her ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

Theon = redemption 

Little girl who killed a giant = brilliant 

Ser Jorah, a gallant end

More big names survived than I expected although can you call 20 people an army? I reckon that is all that are left.

Did both dragons survive?

Endgame on Thursday, this tonight. I'm shot.

Which poor beggar has the job of digging the burial hole by the way? ðŸ¤£


----------



## Wolf (Apr 29, 2019)

Watxhe sit this morning before work wow....

That ending I did not forsee coming absolutely brilliant. As for the dragons the answer is yes as both appear in trailer for episode 4. 

Theons redemption is awesome and the night king surging the blasting from Dany dragon made me sit there open mouthed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2019)

I believe both dragons survived but one was too hurt to be able to fly -rhaegar

If thatâ€™s the battle in the middle whatâ€™s the final one going to be like 

So glad they didnâ€™t go cliche with Jon Snow killing the Night King but its so clever that little bits fall into place 

Arya just a legend


----------



## GG26 (Apr 29, 2019)

The Night King being resistant to fire seemed a bit odd, otherwise a lot to take in.  Poor Dothraki


----------



## Wolf (Apr 29, 2019)

GG26 said:



			The Night King being resistant to fire seemed a bit odd, otherwise a lot to take in.  Poor Dothraki 

Click to expand...

I'm not so sure it is odd, I think at some point we will learn who he truly was, the fact he could ride a dragon and now seems was impervious to fire will we learn he was truly one of the original Targaryians


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm pleased the Night King is gone. There was no intrigue with him or his army, he just wants to kill everything. We can get back to back stabbing, intrigue, manoeuvring now.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 29, 2019)

Enjoyed that, Arya being the hero was a nice touch, been a fave all the way through. 

The Night King smiling at Dani was a little weird.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 29, 2019)

Watched it on the plane this morning. Thought it was just me that was struggling becuase of too much light. Apparently it was iffy for most of my mates to really follow at times. 

Glad Arya did it. Was obvious after red witch commented. I genuinely thiught Daenerys was in trouble at one point. That would have been a twist. 

Looked to me like Jamie and Sam were done.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2019)

What are you lot on about ??


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 29, 2019)

Wow, incredible.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 29, 2019)

Just seen it, great stuff (albeit the TV company just donâ€™t seem to have the nerve to kill big names like the creator  George Martin was prone to do!) Still thoroughly enjoyable stuff. I need to get my thoughts together to post more.


----------



## Lump (Apr 29, 2019)

Bran knew the ending all along. 1000%


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 29, 2019)

#OMFGOT

Just finished it....... wow!! It was as good as I was hoping. No problems with the dark, it was fine on my tele with room lights off. Still a bit blown, Arya is the mutts, couldnâ€™t believe it when I inadvertently clapped out loud at that moment ðŸ˜³. 

when the night king smiled st Danaerys, and when he rose all the dead heâ€™d killed ðŸ˜². That was just f******g awesome, sorry but needs an expletive.

What do we say to the god of death?


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 29, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What are you lot on about ??
		
Click to expand...

I have more chance of understanding the muppets on Jeremy Kyle than understanding this lot. Different planet Chris.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2019)

Jaw-droppingly awesome!

Watched it at 2am Monday morning; and yet again last night - a second viewing was just as good as the first.

Edd, Lady Mormont (what a great character!) Beric, Theon and Jorah all bowing it in true heroic fashion.

Never thought I'd ever see battle scenes like those on a TV show, and all starting with the charge of the Dothraki light brigade! Shame they were more or less all wiped out......or are they? Will the final end game show that Jon Snow and Danaerys sent a portion of their army South to fight another day against Cersei? I hope so as their didn't appear to be too many left at Winterfell!!

But the end of the Night King - with the haunting music, Arya appearing out of nowhere - was just brilliant. If Arya does indeed get killed off in the end, I hope it's only after taking the Mountain and Cersei with her!

Cannot wait for next week.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh and if there's one character now who I'd quite happily see killed is Sam - he's served his purpose now!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 30, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Oh and if there's one character now who I'd quite happily see killed is Sam - he's served his purpose now!! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He was always a coward when it came to fight, Edd and Jon both knew that and still looked after him. I thought he might redeem himself in a life or death situation, perhaps he did to a degree, he took a few walkers out, and even the hound froze in the heat of the batttle.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

I think Sam was allowed to be afraid last night, who wouldn't be? Don't forget he save Ser Jorah, discovered that dragon glass killed the walkers and dug out John's parentage. This was after saving Gillie from a pretty dreadful life. I think he can be forgiven for being afraid with them running at you.


----------



## Big_G (Apr 30, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			The Night King smiling at Dani was a little weird.
		
Click to expand...

It's funny I loved that bit

It was like "did you really think it would be that easy" 

Was in smug mode yesterday with the wife, as I called Red Woman returning, and Ayra getting the kill

Maybe I'm remembering it wrong but didn't Melisandre tell Varys they would both return to Westeros to die?


----------



## User62651 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm pleased the Night King is gone. There was no intrigue with him or his army, he just wants to kill everything. We can get back to back stabbing, intrigue, manoeuvring now.
		
Click to expand...

Last episode was a decent watch in it's own right but cant help feel GoT has lost its way, the plot and characterisation has got left behind as it's all so rushed to a conclusion now.

Show went from good medieval brutality, battles and political intrigue/skullduggery (with added dragons and tits) to a kind of naff 'battle the living dead' main plot, throwing together these wildly different characters from different kingdoms to fight as a small band. Each one of those leads should be leading their own armies. It's all gone wrong since that little band of them went off north of the wall to capture a live dead one! Reduced a grand scale show to a small scale show.

Somewhere along the way that earlier grand scale and well plotted and patient storytelling has got lost into a little gang of misfits drama.

Should've killed off a few more in this episode too like Grey Worm, Kingslayer, Brienne, The Hound etc or just left them out of it altogether. Too many main characters left. Writers can't write relevant parts for them all effectively as they rush to a story conclusion now.

Still keen to see how they resolve it all, and it's still a good watch, but for me it's lost it's way quite badly mainly by the standard of writing and trying to squeeze too much in at once, so falling down but also this whole whitewalkers stuff which now is suddenly over with, just like that, seems a bit unnecessary in a way. I guess it's part of the tale but it hasn't been explained or written that well, for me. 3 eyed ravens and visions and is the Night King a Taergaryan etc etc.

There was nothing in this last episode to match the drama of The Red Wedding, or Joffreys death, or Neds death or Baelish throwing that mad woman out of the moon window or Walder Frey's death or The Mountain popping Oberyn's head open etc etc. Maybe some of the finer actors like Charles Dance and Aidan Gillen are missed? Jon Snow and Dany's parts were odd and their acting is stiff.

We got a skilful assasin's knifing right at the end which was decent, didn't show how she got herself in range of the Night King past his stooges though. Would've worked better if she'd killed one and taken it's face and approached in disguise as she's done in the past?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

[QUOTE="maxfli65, post: 1991069, member: 19123"

We got a skilful assasin's knifing right at the end which was decent, didn't show how she got herself in range of the Night King past his stooges though. *Would've worked better if she'd killed one and taken it's face and approached in disguise* as she's done in the past?[/QUOTE]

Now you need to get a writers part on the show. That would have been a belter of a moment. It was exciting enough but that would have had me out of my chair.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			[QUOTE="maxfli65, post: 1991069, member: 19123"

We got a skilful assasin's knifing right at the end which was decent, didn't show how she got herself in range of the Night King past his stooges though. *Would've worked better if she'd killed one and taken it's face and approached in disguise* as she's done in the past?
		
Click to expand...

Now you need to get a writers part on the show. That would have been a belter of a moment. It was exciting enough but that would have had me out of my chair.[/QUOTE]

Thanks!
I can't put my finger on it, something has been lost compared to earlier series.
I recall when Ramsay Bolton met his maker after the Battle of the B'stards for example, viewers were utterly invested in the drama and gore of it and the real sense of justice felt when the dog ate him, really compelling viewing. Just not getting that any more with this series and it's more supernatural element. Enjoyed it but not like I used to. Hopefully as you say we can get back to the primary Starks v Lannisters tale again, for me there's only really Cersei left to be dealt with. Anyone can sit on the Iron Throne except her imo.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			[QUOTE="maxfli65, post: 1991069, member: 19123"

We got a skilful assasin's knifing right at the end which was decent, didn't show how she got herself in range of the Night King past his stooges though. *Would've worked better if she'd killed one and taken it's face and approached in disguise* as she's done in the past?
		
Click to expand...

Now you need to get a writers part on the show. That would have been a belter of a moment. It was exciting enough but that would have had me out of my chair.[/QUOTE]

I thought that was a cracking idea at first. But he has pretty much a telepathic connection with the , so surely that would have ruled the idea out. Also, one of his mates stabbing him would have looked less as a final death scene imo.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 30, 2019)

No, peel the face off just as she comes in for the kill!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			No, peel the face off just as she comes in for the kill!

Click to expand...

Still the flaw of him having the connection imo. 

Plus a big fight scene wouldnâ€™t have worked quite so well to tie in with the peril of the other characters imo. It was that last minute kill that saved them all that made the ending imo.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Still the flaw of him having the connection imo.

Plus a big fight scene wouldnâ€™t have worked quite so well to tie in with the peril of the other characters imo. It was that last minute kill that saved them all that made the ending imo.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, just got too used to Arya's twisted killing methods, always has a few choice words for her victims before she ends them. Suppose she'd nothing personal against the Night King though.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 30, 2019)

Well that was an unwatchable mess, and we were watching on a well calibrated HDR OLED TV in the pitch dark. Sky's video compression is the absolute worst, it really tainted the entire episode for us.

Although Arya's moment was good it felt too similar and easy. It begs the question of whether he's really dead and what happens next. Or what I'd actually prefer is that we can finally get back to the story of the warring Kingdoms which I've always found more interesting than the zombies&dragons part of the plot.

Grumble grumble, I know, but, euuurrrggghhhh that artefacting mess really spoilt it for us.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 30, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Well that was an unwatchable mess, and we were watching on a well calibrated HDR OLED TV in the pitch dark. Sky's video compression is the absolute worst, it really tainted the entire episode for us.

Although Arya's moment was good it felt too similar and easy. It begs the question of whether he's really dead and what happens next. Or what I'd actually prefer is that we can finally get back to the story of the warring Kingdoms which I've always found more interesting than the zombies&dragons part of the plot.

Grumble grumble, I know, but, euuurrrggghhhh that artefacting mess really spoilt it for us.
		
Click to expand...

I changed the tv setting to vivid from standard, watched via the NowTV app on demand and it was pretty clear visually.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



*I changed the tv setting to vivid from standard*, watched via the NowTV app on demand and it was pretty clear visually.
		
Click to expand...

They should have put that advice up before the episode started.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 30, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Well that was an unwatchable mess, and we were watching on a well calibrated HDR OLED TV in the pitch dark. Sky's video compression is the absolute worst, it really tainted the entire episode for us.

Although Arya's moment was good it felt too similar and easy. It begs the question of whether he's really dead and what happens next. Or what I'd actually prefer is that we can finally get back to the story of the warring Kingdoms which I've always found more interesting than the zombies&dragons part of the plot.

Grumble grumble, I know, but, euuurrrggghhhh that artefacting mess really spoilt it for us.
		
Click to expand...


Had no problems on my TV watching that. Thought the dark added to the tension and atmosphere. Three of us watched it and none of us thought it was unwatchable, either due to bad light or story. I guess I'm (we're) not that invested in the story as some, maybe just enjoy it on face value


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 30, 2019)

I couldn't see any faces to enjoy.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2019)

as the story has gone on, i've had less and less interest in it. made to watch it last night as the wife loves it.

as for loads Dying, not enough in my opinion, wish the Dwarf had bought it, his annoying very very poor accent really tits me off


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 30, 2019)

As to watchability I agree with quite a few. I watched this in  abright room and how to go round closing all the curtains and the sound!! had to turn the amp up to 11 to hear the dialog.

Who lived, who died took a lot of turning off ones 'reality' of the situation.

One man, one woman against hundreds coming from all directions at the same time............


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 30, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			Who lived, who died took a lot of turning off ones 'reality' of the situation.
		
Click to expand...


In a show with zombies and dragons


----------



## User62651 (Apr 30, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			As to watchability I agree with quite a few. I watched this in  abright room and how to go round closing all the curtains and the sound!! had to turn the amp up to 11 to hear the dialog.

Who lived, who died took a lot of turning off ones 'reality' of the situation.

One man, one woman against hundreds coming from all directions at the same time............
		
Click to expand...

Show used to be brutally realistic in fights and battle scenes, that was a major strength, now as you say when 2 people are surrounded by hundreds yet come out alive, seems plain silly and you feel cheated..........I blame bad writing and a sort of 12 certificate approach of showing things rather than an 18 as it should be.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			I couldn't see any faces to enjoy. 

Click to expand...

I found the dragon scenes particularly tricky. Lots of flying around in the mist. Which was a good dragon, which was not? Where were they flying? John & Dany looking quizical on the back. There were some good dragon bits but it was not their best moment.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 30, 2019)

Honestly, bit divided over the battle for Winterfell. Donâ€™t get me wrong, stunning TV but that plot string was all over a bit quick. We have spent 7 and a bit series building up the white walkers as the biggest threat to the world and then it is all over in one extended episode. The war against the dead was, in effect, one battle.

That does not mean I did not enjoy the episode, far from it, and part of me is glad to see the back of the white walker element as the political conniving and back stabbing was always more fun to watch but still, one battle to end years of build up. This final series is having, it seems, to rush a bit to the end. An ideal world would have seen a series dealing with the battle with the white walkers then a final series clearing up the iron throne.

Also have to agree that the current writers have not got the nerve to kill off main characters like to original author. I had felt that the whole purpose of episode 2 was to cement our emotional attachments to certain characters before their inevitable demise the following week but they all made it through (many on the too often applied idea of putting them in mortal peril then having another character charge in from off screen and save them at the last minute). That was compounded by the fact that they set up a few perfect endings, John Snow charging in to face the big bad without thinking (exactly what nearly got him killed in the Battle of the Bastards), The Hound showing his selfless side to charge in and help Arya, Brienne saving Jamie after being knighted. Any of those would have been decent final acts for these characters, maybe even Tyrion dying saving Sansa in the crypt would have been apt.

As I said, a very enjoyable episode but not without disappointments brought on by such high levels of expectation and anticipation.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 30, 2019)

A very good and humorous read - especially for footie fans...

https://www.joe.co.uk/entertainment...g_xv-k5YIJHK98uwQ1yWvgvzkpkhGI1kY2Okj6dYKUNE0


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			[QUOTE="maxfli65, post: 1991069, member: 19123"

We got a skilful assasin's knifing right at the end which was decent, didn't show how she got herself in range of the Night King past his stooges though. *Would've worked better if she'd killed one and taken it's face and approached in disguise* as she's done in the past?
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]Now you need to get a writers part on the show. That would have been a belter of a moment. It was exciting enough but that would have had me out of my chair.[/QUOTE]


the white walkers disintegrate when killed, so while a nice idea it wouldn't be possible.


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 30, 2019)

Watched it and enjoyed it tremendously however a few things annoyed me....

Dothraki seemed to get the rough end of the stick charging into the darkness and almost certain death. Jon Snow and Daenerys just fart about on the hill with 2 massive dragons who could have lit them all up, at least that would have helped see what they were up against.

Following on from the above, Jon Snow and Daenerys spent a lot of time on a dragon and little time actually doing anything useful especially when the castle was taking a beating. I know the fog/mist came down but you cannot tell me that they wouldn't have been able to see the fire etc and come down to wipe out a few more of the marauding hordes of undead. 

Brienne and the Kingslayer spent an awful lot of time pinned up against a castle wall with thousands of undead trying to get at them, how they didn't end up dead is beyond me. 

Sam has been useful, he's also been quite funny however he has served his purpose, the undead should have eaten him. 

Great death for Lyanna Mormont, I'd forgotten all about the undead giant. 

Quite pleased the Night King is out of it now, looking forward to more of the original story lines being played out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

One thing I have remembered, I was so relieved a dead Hodor didn't turn up. That would have been too much. Still one of the saddest deaths on GoT


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One thing I have remembered, I was so relieved a dead Hodor didn't turn up. That would have been too much. Still one of the saddest deaths on GoT 

Click to expand...

who says he didn't it was just too dark to tell


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

They wouldn't have missed that trick. They would have had a moment like the giant.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I found the dragon scenes particularly tricky. Lots of flying around in the mist. Which was a good dragon, which was not? Where were they flying? John & Dany looking quizical on the back. There were some good dragon bits but it was not their best moment.
		
Click to expand...

The dragons have always been poorly realised, I do think they've always been the series weakest aspect in aesthetics and narrative. The CGI has oscillated between awful and acceptable, they've rarely managed to frame a dragon with a human rider well within the same shot. Portraying such a contrast in actor scale is a really hard problem to deal with on screen, you can't easily show both at acceptable detail so you're always trading off fidelity between the large thing and the small thing. You have to constantly cut between two or more viewpoints. To see more of the small thing you have to see less of the big thing and vice versa.

It's a common problem in CGI and it's why a visual language has evolved over the years in ways people don't immediately realise. Jurassic Park was a landmark for identifying and solving some of these issues so it's not like these are new problems. A simple trick is to ensure silhouettes are different, maintaining strong visual contrast in form and colour, which helps viewer recognition. But in GoT the dragons all looked mostly identical in form and colour, and it was compounded because Dany and Jon both had a very similar and vague outline shape of humans wearing furs. No contrast and very little colour cues = very difficult for a viewer to interpret, especially in low light and at distance where everything moves towards vague greys.

As you say, it worked sometimes. One example being the wide shots when it's simply red flame versus blue flame, so instantly understandable. Or another good example is use of perspective in linear shots to give a good separation of foreground and background, framing within a context of something/someone else, so Jon's progress being blocked by the Night King's dragon within Winterfell is another good example of it being done well in this episode, I thought.

Anyway, because I'm professionally interested in computer graphics and all that jazz it's very difficult not to look at it critically. I still enjoyed it all immensely despite all the technical problems. Ultimately though I think other battle scenes in GoT have been better and more impressive - Battle of the B's is still their best I think.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

Jimaroid, interesting to hear a technical take on the CGI.

Totally agree with your last sentence. The Battle of the B's was immense, very difficult to top that. I was still a bag of nerves watching last night though.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 30, 2019)

Like others Im glad the white walker story line had been bought to a close (i assume..  )


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 30, 2019)

Anyone have any idea why Melisandre (the witch) killed herself?


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 30, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone have any idea why Melisandre (the witch) killed herself?
		
Click to expand...

 Run out of 'new' body parts


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone have any idea why Melisandre (the witch) killed herself?
		
Click to expand...

Not specifically. I assume that was her destiny as laid down by the Lord of Light, or whatever his name is. She fulfilled her role, time to go.

From the looks of her without the necklace, we all shudder at that memory, she had had a good innings.

I decided to google this and this response came up *"The Lord of Lightâ€™s battle was won. The Long Night was prevented and so Melisandre had no reason to fight anymore. When youâ€™re as old as she was (800 I think) and the fight is over I think she just wanted to rest. "*

The above isn't fact by the way, just GoT opinion. It fits though.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2019)

I think the way Melisandre went out was really well done - denied Ser Davos the revenge he wanted and went out on her own terms.

So who do we think the person with green eyes is for Arya? Is it Cersei???? I can't remember if the Mountain now has green eyes though - can you imagine that fight scene if it's him and Arya? Especially if the Hound dies before then and Arya uses his face!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I think the way Melisandre went out was really well done - denied Ser Davos the revenge he wanted and went out on her own terms.

So who do we think the person with green eyes is for Arya? Is it Cersei???? I can't remember if the Mountain now has green eyes though - can you imagine that fight scene if it's him and Arya? Especially if the Hound dies before then and Arya uses his face!!!
		
Click to expand...

I believe Cersei has green eyes but will be surprised if it isnâ€™t Sansa who kills Cersei.

Mountain must end up in a fight with The Hound 

The question is out of the follow main characters who is going to die 

Jon Snow - alive
Daenerys - alive
Arya - dead
Sansa - Alive
Tyrion - Alive
Cersei - dead 
Jamie L - dead 
Brienne - Dead 
Brann - alive 
Sam - Alive


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't see Daenerys surviving. I think John will but he wont want the throne.

Sansa gets the throne for me.

I'd agree with the rest of the list.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't see Daenerys surviving. I think John will but he wont want the throne.

Sansa gets the throne for me.

I'd agree with the rest of the list.
		
Click to expand...


I generally agree but think Tyrion dies too, ending the Lannister House. 

Be gutted it Arya dies! ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I generally agree but think Tyrion dies too, ending the Lannister House. 

Be gutted it Arya dies! ðŸ˜¢
		
Click to expand...

No, no, no, no, no ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±. That can't happen. 

I'd like Arya to live, particularly after last night, but I can see her dying whilst killing Cersei. Hope I'm wrong on that one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2019)

I initially thought that Tyrion would die but there is always the line that he is a survivor and can see him being the hand for whoever wins the throne 

Sansa on the Throne with Jon Snow as King of the North ? Is it too cheesy for Daenerys to be with him - so maybe her dying with her dragons is whatâ€™s going to happen. I really donâ€™t want Arya to die


----------



## Flounder (Apr 30, 2019)

I thought Cersei had her future told to her in an early series that all her children would die before her and she would be killed at the hands of her brother, so either Tyrion or Jamie!


----------



## User62651 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bran and Sansa are both 2/1 with skybet to rule at the end. Gendry and Jon Snow are next at 9/2. Cersei is out at 40/1.

Assume bookies arent daft and will have taken expert advice wrt odds offered.

Wondering what role Lord Varys might have, he was a major character early on but has done very little last few series but he's being kept around?

Tempted to have a quid on Ghost at 500/1, maybe he'll Morph into Ned Stark reborn ðŸ˜‰


----------



## GB72 (Apr 30, 2019)

Think Arya will survive and be queen with Robert Baratheons illegitimate son as king, Jon or Sansa will be allowed to rule the North, the other will die. Think it is pretty much game over for the rest, except maybe Brienne.

Mind you, I am sure that I read that in the deeper lore, the Golden Company were originally rebels trying to put a Targeryon heir on the throne so they may change allegencies to out Jon or Danerys on the throne


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm not really a huge fan of the battle episodes - other than BotB I don't think any would make my Top 10. I completely understand why they need to happen for progression, they're just not the ones I enjoy the most.

Even in that context, I was pretty disappointed in this one, I thought it lacked any drama and certainly no risks. We were almost certain there would be deaths and the Night King would die. Other than the momentary shock of Arya appearing from nowhere nothing really grabbed me. Only tier 2 characters died, and no major twist.

Hoping the remainder are back to what GoT does best, and very intrigued to how it all plays out.

Some of my predictions

Jamie kills Cersei. Goes with what the witch said would happen to her. There's also been some foreshadowing with him already being the 'Kingslayer'. I think Jamie probably then kills himself.

Bran / Raven ends up on the throne. It would be a real switch from the current monarchy setup - otherwise what is to stop the cycle starting again in 10 years time? There has to be an 'end' and without that I can't see what it would be.

Arya might end up back at the House of black and white.

No idea what happens to the rest!

One thing I would like to see is the return of Littlefinger in some capacity - I don't think Cersei knows of his death (may be completely wrong) and Arya could use his face for some deception. Would be a great way of catching Cersei out.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2019)

Perhaps we need a Forum GoT meet! Golf on Sunday afternoon and then stay up and watch the last ever episode Monday morning!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lazkir (May 1, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Perhaps we need a Forum GoT meet! Golf on Sunday afternoon and then stay up and watch the last ever episode Monday morning!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That would be great, except my family would kill me for not watching it with them


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2019)

PieMan said:








Perhaps we need a Forum GoT meet! Golf on Sunday afternoon and then stay up and watch the last ever episode Monday morning!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Great idea! All round to yours then?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2019)

The reaction pretty much mirrored my own, except the whopping as I'm not American ðŸ˜„. Anyone else secretly hoping Maisie appeared behind the bar at the end in full Arya costume? The place would have gone nuts. How much fun could she, and other cast members, have right now?


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 1, 2019)

I inadvertantly clapped aloud when she stuck him too, totally unexpected for me.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 1, 2019)

Jon Snow is already dead so he's probably not going to die again.


----------



## Big_G (May 1, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Jon Snow is already dead so he's probably not going to die again. 

Click to expand...

Was thinking this as well, also would this negate his claim to the Iron Throne? He certainly didn't think twice about using the old "I died" excuse to get out of the nights watch?


----------



## GB72 (May 1, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Jon Snow is already dead so he's probably not going to die again. 

Click to expand...

Actually a good point. As everyone who has had a purpose for the Lord of Light has died once that has been fulfilled, will we see the end of Jon Snow once he has helped remove Cersei from the throne.


----------



## Piece (May 1, 2019)

The episode looked brilliant on my TV setup. You can have a calibrated tv but if the settings arenâ€™t nailed in properly, it wonâ€™t make a lot of difference. It was filmed deliberately like this, therefore you need a setup that balances the dark and light, so that blacks arenâ€™t crushed or whites clipped, meaning poor detail. Modern TVs have so many different settings thatâ€™s its very easy to get the balance wrong. Whacking it to Vivid mode will increase the brightness and you may see more info, but the blacks will be greyer and the whites overbearing..not what was intended by the show. Plus cheap TVs, or iPad viewing wonâ€™t do you any favours either. Would love to see the episode in 4k plus an HDR standard.

Here an article to help...

https://www.gamesradar.com/thought-...cinematographer-blames-it-on-you-pretty-much/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2019)

Piece, if it was deliberately filmed this way then why not advise viewers before it was broadcast? Either the cinematographer was incredibly arrogant or he has made a rick. I saw Thronecast last  night. Scenes I could barely pick out on Monday were suddenly clear. Same TV, same settings. They had clearly played with the settings at their end to compensate.


----------



## Wolf (May 2, 2019)

Big_G said:



			Was thinking this as well, also would this negate his claim to the Iron Throne? He certainly didn't think twice about using the old "I died" excuse to get out of the nights watch?
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Actually a good point. As everyone who has had a purpose for the Lord of Light has died once that has been fulfilled, will we see the end of Jon Snow once he has helped remove Cersei from the throne.
		
Click to expand...

Both very good points about Jon but perhaps his oerposento be brought back wasn't just to remove Cersei from the throne but to be reborn as King Aegon Targaryian and restart the blood line.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Piece, if it was deliberately filmed this way then why not advise viewers before it was broadcast? Either the cinematographer was incredibly arrogant or he has made a rick. I saw Thronecast last  night. Scenes I could barely pick out on Monday were suddenly clear. Same TV, same settings. They had clearly played with the settings at their end to compensate.
		
Click to expand...

The cinematographer is absolutely correct in saying that it's exactly how they intended it to be seen. But it's more interesting to see what he hasn't said - how he intends it to be seen and how a broadcaster broadcasts it are not the same. He's said everything they did in their post-production is correct (which I believe) so without explicitly saying it he's having a dig at broadcasters and viewers, his implication is that the problem lies elsewhere. He's right.

This is a well known gripe within the circle of video production - broadcasters are not fully on board with the demands of broadcasting UHD+HDR at the quality intended because it costs them a lot more money in bandwidth. 

Anyway, do you know what really annoys me in all this? Simply, if I'd downloaded a pirate copy I would have gotten a better quality picture. Fact is, the Sky/NowTV compression is abysmal and by watching things legitimately I'm getting a worse experience. I would gladly pay money to watch at better quality, as the cinematographer intends, but I can't without ripping them off. It's all daft.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2019)

Jimaroid, I accept what you are saying but does the cinematographer not have to understand how the show is going to be seen and work with that? For example, if you release a programme targetted for UHD, 4k or whatever, when few people have the ability to view on those sets then you are setting yourself up for a fall. In a silly way it is like Callaway releasing a driver with a small sweet spot that suits pro's and then wondering why amateurs don't like it.

I think from what you are saying the cinematographer has produced something that is ahead of his time but until the broadcasters catch up with that it is wasted. He is blaming the broadcasters but ultimately he knew the platform it was going to be viewed on before he filmed it.


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2019)

The wife explained to me last night that she already knew who the Night King was, his back story was some two years ago, wish i had paid more attention instead of buggery about on a gold forum while that was on


----------



## Jimaroid (May 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Jimaroid, I accept what you are saying but does the cinematographer not have to understand how the show is going to be seen and work with that? For example, if you release a programme targetted for UHD, 4k or whatever, when few people have the ability to view on those sets then you are setting yourself up for a fall. In a silly way it is like Callaway releasing a driver with a small sweet spot that suits pro's and then wondering why amateurs don't like it.
		
Click to expand...

He absolutely will understand this and will know exactly how to target the dynamic range of different devices and video formats. But none of that stops a broadcaster "putting the wrong tape in the machine" for want of a better expression. I meant to say I do agree with your suggestion of a simple advisory at the start of the show to get viewers to set their black point. Gamma and Black calibration is something we do in videogames all the time as part of calibration for best end-user experience. It's just a matter of providing end-users a choice! Amazon Prime, Netflix, Apple, BBC etc. all give users options to watch in SD, HD, UHD+HDR so you get exactly what's intended in those formats. 

There's an easy problem to understand here and it's the direction of conversion. Upscaling retains the same information. Downscaling loses information. The first is acceptable, the second isn't.

Simple fact is you cannot downscale from UHD+HDR to an SD or HD format without losing colour information, it's a lossy conversion. There isn't a single device that can replace information that doesn't exist in its input signal. And that's what's happened in this instance. A UHD video has been shown in SD and HD and all the colour information has been lost in that compression. My broadcaster, Sky/NowTV, downscaled without giving me any choice and there was nothing I could do about it.


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155869239233512


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

Jimaroid,  just for fun this evening I decided to follow your recommendation. I turned the setting on my TV to vivid, also turned the lights off to give the full cinema experience. It was a completely different experience, I saw so much more definition. I could actually follow what was happening so much more clearly. I think I am going to re watch the whole episode at this setting tomorrow night. ðŸ‘


----------



## HowlingGale (May 3, 2019)

Guys. Just for those saying the writers were too afraid to kill off the main characters, George Martin was an advisor on the script. It's meant to follow his plan for the books. OK. it's never going to be 100% but mostly the program will follow what will happen in the books.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

So what do we think of that episode ? 

Not so sure about Euron being able to shoot rhegar down like that with the first shots ?! Thatâ€™s typical Hollywood stuff 

They look like they are moving towards making Daenerys the mad queen - think itâ€™s near certain that she will die now 

Loving Sansa turning into a strong ruler and she will end up being on the Iron throne


----------



## Papas1982 (May 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what do we think of that episode ?

Not so sure about Euron being able to shoot rhegar down like that with the first shots ?! Thatâ€™s typical Hollywood stuff

They look like they are moving towards making Daenerys the mad queen - think itâ€™s near certain that she will die now

Loving Sansa turning into a strong ruler and she will end up being on the Iron throne
		
Click to expand...

I think Rhegar had to be shot whilst element of surprise was realistic. From that far hitting him once evading would be even more unrealistic. 

Daenerys is a gonna. Could see her winning war and dying before she sits on the throne. Don't wanna see Sansa on there though.for me, she's lost all thread of humanity too with what she's gone through.


----------



## User62651 (May 6, 2019)

*SPOILERS*

Thought it was a pretty good episode overall, very tense stand off at the end before Missandre's sad demise. Also good dynamics/politics from the various characters touting for King/Queen. The hatred was palbable with Cersei/Dany, quite well done. The dragon getting shot was a surprise but those spears were fearsome and obviously the Lannisters have been preparing for the dragons arrival. Worked quite well I thought. Euron is quite a good 'bad guy' as is Cersei's apothecary/hand dude, forget his name.

A few farewells, glad to be shot of that annoying ginger Wildling, Tormund is it?

Criticism would again be it's far too rushed, there was no sense of time elapsing from the Winterfell battle to suddenly being at Kings Landing in ships. Even a bit of montage to give the viewer a sense of time and so travel distance would be helpful via clock hands turning fast or multiple sunsets/sunrises etc.
Didn't explain how Danaerys didn't have to swim for it as those ships were disintegrating or how Missandrie was kidnapped and also Bronn appearing with a crossbow then leaving just as easily again at Fortress Winterfell seemed a little silly.

Pretty good episode overall though.


----------



## robinthehood (May 6, 2019)

She was flying  a dragon,  no need to swim.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125289538845327361
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2019)

Some of it  was a little hurried but overall a good episode.

Certainly seems Dany is being made out to look like the mad Queen like her father was before her. Support for Jon is gathering at pace which is good.

I don't want to see Sansa on the Throne, but hopefully we've got a big battle coming in which Jamie has a decision to make.


----------



## User62651 (May 6, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			She was flying  a dragon,  no need to swim.
		
Click to expand...

 D'Oh,......of course.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2019)

Another good episode but, as others say, it is all feeling rushed. Such a shame that they have spent so long building characters to then rush to a conclusion. Still not sure how they can tie it all up satisfactorily with so little time left


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2019)

Suitably fried after that episode. Some great snarling at the end and we needed a classic GoT execution, it's been a while. 

Agree with the comments about rushing, there needed to be a gap following the great battle, even if they time lapsed it or equivalent. 

Yuron annoys me, I'm hoping he gets his comeuppance soon. 

1 dragon and half an army. I'm suspecting we will see an army come from nowhere, over the horizon, to save Daenerys next week. Does she have enough without mystery help?


----------



## User62651 (May 7, 2019)

Oddschecker has Bran to rule Westeros at 2/5 and shortening. All other contenders odds are drifting.

On checking my bookie WillHill, they have closed it. no more GoT betting.

Do they know something we dont?

However Oddschecker still has Littlefinger at 25-1 and Ned Stark at 200-1, Night King at 125-1 . 

Maybe they're just hoping to hook some easy money off clueless punters or they're historic bet patterns.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

I'm ignoring all of that guff. I don't see Bran wanting it, he declined warden of the North last night as 'he wants nothing'. Why would he want the Iron Throne?

I think I need to de-stress over this. After each episode now I am struggling to sleep. I was lying there for hours last night thinking over what happened. My wife tried to make a joke this morning about a rumour and I gave her a death stare I wouldn't normally dare to do. I need the end to come, I'm done in  .


----------



## Jimaroid (May 7, 2019)

Yep, enjoyed that episode a lot even though it was played out in many small bits which made it feel a little rushed. Favourite part was seeing the Hound and Arya back together as a double act for the final hours. Low point for me was seeing Tormund depart, I do hope that isn't the last we see of him as he's been a fun character in contrast to all the miserable/morose/depressing ones.

No point criticising or speculating on how the plot plays out now (it's full of ambiguity by design) but am looking forward to it concluding. The only thing I'm hoping is that I think the person sitting on the throne at the end will shock and frustrate us all. After all this, it would be too easy to let the good guys win.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 7, 2019)

Thought the sea battle was over a bit too quick and they were incredibly accurate with them big bows against one dragon (without having had any flying moving targets to practice against), but ironically, not the other dragon. Not sure why Danaerys didn't just fly round behind them and burn them up from the rear, since the guns were all point for'd. They were also hugely accurate and destructive against the other ships, and seemed to be able to reload them very large cross bows quicker than a gattling gun.... Also thought Bron had a better relationship with Tyrion and Jamie.

Am still enjoying it, but becoming easier to be picky.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125289538845327361
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That was funny, saw that and had to go back and watch to see if true, and it was


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Thought the sea battle was over a bit too quick and they were incredibly accurate with them big bows against one dragon (without having had any flying moving targets to practice against), but ironically, not the other dragon. Not sure why Danaerys didn't just fly round behind them and burn them up from the rear, since the guns were all point for'd. They were also hugely accurate and destructive against the other ships, and seemed to be able to reload them very large cross bows quicker than a gattling gun.... Also thought Bron had a better relationship with Tyrion and Jamie.

Am still enjoying it, *but becoming easier to be picky*.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it is showing how bloomin difficult it is to tie up 8 series of complicated stories and characters. For the past 7 they could leave ends loose, tie up one as and when. Now everything needs to be taken care of and that is a tough skill to do well and to please us all.

Jimaroid, I hope you are wrong. I know a happy ending goes against everything GoT is about but I need some semblance of decency and calm at the end.


----------



## Kellfire (May 7, 2019)

"Jon" to have a decision to make to kill Daenerys or not at some stage, is one prediction I'll make. Possibly when she's threatening Sansa or something along those lines.

One of Jaime or Tyrion isn't surviving the series is another.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			"Jon" to have a decision to make to kill Daenerys or not at some stage, is one prediction I'll make. Possibly when she's threatening Sansa or something along those lines.

One of Jaime or Tyrion isn't surviving the series is another.
		
Click to expand...

I Can see *all* the Lannister house being killed. 

Not sure about Jon killing Dany, heâ€™s a bit of a Div lately. Maybe Arya will kill her to save Jon/ put him on the Throne?

All good stuff though, and I know it used to be better but I cannot wait till next week!


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 8, 2019)

Iâ€™m an avid fan, reader of the books and I have read pretty much all the lore of westeros 

But 

I Think itâ€™s gone to pot. 

That episode was just pure Hollywood guff. The Jamie and Briana stuff was rank. 

As was the treaty meeting. Of course you would get the queen and her full entourage, stand them about 500 yards from the same type of ballista that just took out a dragon from 1000 yards and an entire fleet of ships from 2000 yards.

Honestly? 

I get the need to have a dramatic ending. However please do not suddenly start forgetting individual storylines just so you can manoeuvre a more (contrived) ending. 

The battle of winter fell was absolutely magnificent. 

This one was just cheese. 

Utter crap.


----------



## Kellfire (May 8, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Iâ€™m an avid fan, reader of the books and I have read pretty much all the lore of westeros

But

I Think itâ€™s gone to pot.

That episode was just pure Hollywood guff. The Jamie and Briana stuff was rank.

As was the treaty meeting. Of course you would get the queen and her full entourage, stand them about 500 yards from the same type of ballista that just took out a dragon from 1000 yards and an entire fleet of ships from 2000 yards.

Honestly?

I get the need to have a dramatic ending. However please do not suddenly start forgetting individual storylines just so you can manoeuvre a more (contrived) ending.

The battle of winter fell was absolutely magnificent.

This one was just cheese.

Utter crap.
		
Click to expand...

I call BS because you canâ€™t spell Winterfell, Jaime or Brienne. 

Read all the lore, you say?


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I call BS because you canâ€™t spell Winterfell, Jaime or Brienne.

Read all the lore, you say?
		
Click to expand...

Listen

I spell like I spell on an iPhone.

Donâ€™t make me out to be a liar. And donâ€™t habit of acting billy big balls with me from behind a keyboard ok.

ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Kellfire (May 8, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Listen

I spell like I spell on an iPhone.

Donâ€™t make me out to be a liar. And donâ€™t habit of acting billy big balls with me from behind a keyboard ok.

ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

My iPhone isnâ€™t zapping my ability to spell. Weird, that.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			My iPhone isnâ€™t zapping my ability to spell. Weird, that.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not ruining your ability to to be a poster that I genuinely pity either. 

That need of yours to just irritate is a real ailment of your soul. The fact you do it from a safe distance. Well thatâ€™s a real shame too. 

Nighty night x


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2019)

Kellfire & Tuggles

Put your handbags away please or youâ€™ll have Fraggers dragon to contend with ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Dando (May 9, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Kellfire & Tuggles

Put your handbags away please or youâ€™ll have Fraggers dragon to contend with ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure no one wants to see your "dragon"


----------



## Lazkir (May 9, 2019)

Bronn turning up out of nowhere and then disappearing again... have all the guards at Winterfell been killed?

Also, there's a strong chance that Bronn may be the last of the Reynes. Supposedly wiped out by the Lannisters. (ref: The Rains of Castamere  song).
If so, I don't expect any of the Lannisters to survive the ending.


----------



## PieMan (May 9, 2019)

Bronn in the show is a great character, and the interaction between firstly him and Tyrion, and then with Jaime over all the series has been great. Thought the scene with the three of them in the latest episode was a bit of a let down. Hope he gets more screen time in the remaining episodes.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

The â€œCoffee Cupâ€ thatâ€™s now been digitally removed was apparently worth $2.8Billion to Starbucks in free advertising.
Not doubting the figure, but how all of it is worked out is beyond me.


----------



## Dando (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The â€œCoffee Cupâ€ thatâ€™s now been digitally removed was apparently worth $2.8Billion to Starbucks in free advertising.
Not doubting the figure, but how all of it is worked out is beyond me.

Click to expand...

They asked Dianne Abbott ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Wolf (May 13, 2019)

Just watched Episode 5....... Now that leaves the finale something to behold...


----------



## PieMan (May 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just watched Episode 5....... Now that leaves the finale something to behold...
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I found it magnificent but also hugely disappointing in equal measure!


----------



## Wolf (May 13, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Indeed. I found it magnificent but also hugely disappointing in equal measure!
		
Click to expand...

I see what you mean, but I think if you look at by taking all previous seasons into account especially season 1, you can see the context of why what happened came about and makes for an interesting end


----------



## PieMan (May 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I see what you mean, but I think if you look at by taking all previous seasons into account especially season 1, you can see the context of why what happened came about and makes for an interesting end
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree, but was also looking at it from the long build up that we've had, especially over the last few seasons, that it all felt too rushed and some of the characters perhaps didn't go out as they should've done. Amazing viewing nonetheless.

But it is set up incredibly for next week and we still have no idea how its all going to play out!


----------



## Wolf (May 13, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes I agree, but was also looking at it from the long build up that we've had, especially over the last few seasons, that it all felt too rushed and some of the characters perhaps didn't go out as they should've done. Amazing viewing nonetheless.

But it is set up incredibly for next week and we still have no idea how its all going to play out!
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you at all, the only thing is to write all characters out that would satisfy everyone would mean a much longer season or perhaps even another one and it has to conclude somehow. There'll be many that are happy with what's gone on but despite the rushed feeling I like how this is coming to an end its almost like it's going full circle.


----------



## PieMan (May 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I don't disagree with you at all, the only thing is to write all characters out that would satisfy everyone would mean a much longer season or perhaps even another one and it has to conclude somehow. There'll be many that are happy with what's gone on but despite the rushed feeling I like how this is coming to an end its almost like it's going full circle.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Given how huge the show has become I was a bit surprised that they decided to end it after this season; and with fewer episodes then previous ones. Perhaps a couple of more episodes then ending with a 2 hour feature may have been better. But they're certainly going out in style - got to the end of this mornings episode and was like 'What? That cannot be the end of this one already?'!!!


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2019)

I have about 25 minutes of the latest one to watch when I get in tonight.

I would imagine their total spend on fake blood over the whole series exceeds the wage bill.


----------



## User62651 (May 13, 2019)

SPOILERS

Wow, was blown away by this episode. Have to put aside any overall plot/character issues this time and just admire that for what it was, epic cinematography, brutal combat and terror with a lot of tension still created amidst the destruction. Compelling viewing imo. 
Wasn't rushed this week either, focussed on one thing only - the siege of Kings Landing.

Jon and Arya and Tyrion have morals captured very well in this episode, Dany doesn't, just rage. Some touching moments squeezed in too.

True colours coming out from the Mad Queen! Not fit to rule. Makes great tv though!


Is The Mountain going to dust himself off despite being run through (torso and head) and falling 500 feet and lying under thousands of tonnes of Red Keep rubble?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2019)

Umm well it was certainly spectacular thatâ€™s for sure but it just felt wrong , didnt feel the right way for the war to happen , expected carnage but that went way and above . Well they have certainly made her the mad queen and now itâ€™s the fight against her


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2019)

Huge episode. Fabulous tension at the beginning. Wonderful from Tyrion throughout , the angst and then particularly with Jamie. 

Sad to see Varys go but it was inevitable. His partnership with Tyrion has been lovely to watch.

Then the battle, the quiet and the dragon at its finest. Dany lost it, total carnage.

Good death for the Hound although that fight got a little silly.

I felt cheated by the death of Cersei. She should have been killed by someone, not rubble. They missed a trick there.

Arya to kill Dany next week? I think so.

One more week to go for my man. Go on Tyrion, make it all the way.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 13, 2019)

Cersei needed a better murdering than that!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2019)

Thought the use of music, quiet, sound in effect, was superb in this episode. I don't know what job title the sound person would have but they excelled. All very haunting.


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Cersei needed a better murdering than that!
		
Click to expand...

She died knowing she had played a part in destroying the world she wanted to rule with her unborn child by her side. She was truly and utterly broken. Itâ€™s almost humane that she got to spend her last moments with her one true romantic love and their unborn child.

A superb ending for them both.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 13, 2019)

I wanted her head off.


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2019)

That was nigh on TV perfection. Every death fitting, the descent of the Mad Queen into exactly what she was born to be, Aegonâ€™s realisation that he should never have trusted her, the Hound v Mountain which we all know from day one would end with the Mountain killed by fire but not before the blood curdling attempt by the elder brother to cave his siblingâ€™s head in, Varys dying because he alone looked past his own interests to try to save the world, Grey Worm utterly rent by his loss losing control of his emotions for the first time in battle, the complete devastation of a city that never falls, Qiburn thrown down like an insignificant pest, Aryaâ€™s grasping for humanity as everything and everyone around her burns...

And everything Iâ€™ve missed in this post. It was a tour de force of story telling and visual splendour. Wow. Simply wow.


----------



## Wolf (May 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			She died knowing she had played a part in destroying the world she wanted to rule with her unborn child by her side. She was truly and utterly broken. Itâ€™s almost humane that she got to spend her last moments with her one true romantic love and their unborn child.

A superb ending for them both.
		
Click to expand...

 Completely agree, also like the fact they went out together the way they came into the world as twins. Plus Cersei going out that way is true game of thrones style in that it's not what the viewers expect, we all think she gets done by a loved one but instead they show its done in a way that is more fitting with fear involved than retribution for others.


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			I wanted her head off.
		
Click to expand...

Was never going to happen - Jaime is a good guy and we knew main desire at the end was to die with Cersei and child.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2019)

Itâ€™s a no from me. 

I get why most of it went like that. But it just feels like itâ€™s not gonna leave anyone behind to live in a new world. The way she caused carnage with the dragon having scampered in fear last week was just too ott for me. 

I liked most of the death scenes. Thought they over sold euros Greyjoy. Made his death almost comical. 

Glad to see Tyrion and Jamieâ€™s farewell. Ayra to save the world again next week hopefully. Or maybe even Sansa...


----------



## adam6177 (May 13, 2019)

Ok so were left with assumptions that some people are dead without actually seeing them die..... And maybe I'm being stupid, but the mountain fella (cercys bodyguard) had the head/face of the little birds dude?


----------



## Fade and Die (May 13, 2019)

Absolutely superb episode and the scene between Tyrion and Jaime was brilliant, the devotion of Tyrion to Jaime was so touching. 
Sets it up nicely for the grand final! Think Jon will do dany...... or Arya, or maybe Tyrion or Sansa!ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜


----------



## Sats (May 14, 2019)

Rubbish last season in my opinion. Acting is fine as well as the effect etc, the story is just poorly written.


----------



## User62651 (May 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			She died knowing she had played a part in destroying the world she wanted to rule with her unborn child by her side. She was truly and utterly broken. Itâ€™s almost humane that she got to spend her last moments with her one true romantic love *and their unborn child*.

A superb ending for them both.
		
Click to expand...

Was it not Euron's child? When did Jaime and Cersei last meet up to get pregnant? Was that in series 6 or 7, I can't remember.


----------



## Beezerk (May 14, 2019)

Sats said:



			Rubbish last season in my opinion. Acting is fine as well as the effect etc, the story is just poorly written.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've heard it's been getting absolutely rinsed by reviewers and fans alike.


----------



## road2ruin (May 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah, I've heard it's been getting absolutely rinsed by reviewers and fans alike.
		
Click to expand...

I've been quite enjoying it however I'm not in the 'super fan' category and this season really hasn't been received well by those guys. The main issue seems to be that this final season feels rushed, they (for some reason) committed to getting this done in 6 episodes and whilst they are longer than usual they're having to cover off and awful lot each time.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 14, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Was it not Euron's child? When did Jaime and Cersei last meet up to get pregnant? Was that in series 6 or 7, I can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

It was referenced she was pregnant at end of season 7. Just before Jaime left to head north.

They'd been sleeping together openly all season.


----------



## Kellfire (May 14, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Was it not Euron's child? When did Jaime and Cersei last meet up to get pregnant? Was that in series 6 or 7, I can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

I think they left it ambiguous but I personally think it was Jaime's. I could be wrong, because like you I can't be sure when they last met up but she did say it was Jaime's during this episode and I would be inclined to think the one thing she wouldn't lie to Jaime about is that.


----------



## lobthewedge (May 14, 2019)

Not overly impressed with the final season, all feels very rushed and forced compared to the 7 seasons that have built up to this.  That being said, I thought last nights was probably the best of the season so far.
I liked the fact dany went nuclear, 'if they wont love me, they will bloody well fear me!'  I can see her threatening Winterfell/Sansa next week and Jon or Arya sticking her, although that still leaves a bloody huge and pissed of dragon to deal with??
Thought cleganebowl was a bit of a disappointment.  It needed to be a fairer fight, and think they have done the unkillable zombie bit to death.  It didnt feel like the epic family grudge match it shouldve been.
Quite like the sibling deaths, Cersei was broken, the mask had slipped and was fitting that her and Jamie went out together.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2019)

Thought they covered this last night, or was it the week before? It was Jamie's child but she was partly humping Euron to pretend it was his and so legitimise the child. Papas is right in his post.

The big difficulty this series has had is that it has to tie things up. We have had 7 series of various strands bouncing along, some being tied off, others just evolving. Now they need to bring it all together, there is finally a deadline. For me, giving a satisfying end to a whole host of characters and story lines is the hardest part and so it has proved. Some have been satisfying, others less so. There have been some big leaps in terms of journeys, times etc this series which has been uncomfortable at times but a little like Endgame, just don't look too closely, sit and enjoy the ride.

For all the criticism that people want to throw at it this series is still making me sit on the edge of my chair every single episode. I was a bag of nerves last night, as I was the previous two episodes. The minute it stops I'm having chats with my daughter about it, my son is messaging me. How many other tv programmes can do that? How many others can keep that going for 8 series. People care about the characters, despise others. Whatever the disappointments it is the dogs danglies of a series.

(as my avatar suggests, I may be too involved in this show. It will probably be healthier for me when it is over , definitely more relaxing)


----------



## Jimaroid (May 14, 2019)

That episode was a mess but a highly enjoyable one. I don't think there's anything deep in meaningful to be found in GoT beyond "monarchy is stupid" and "wars are horrible" so that episode was fine by me. 

Cersei must have some form of inhuman gestation period because multiple wars have been had, sea fleets have sailed across continents and armies have walked the length of entire countries multiple times and she's still not showing. Throughout the seasons it's been good entertainment but the narrative pacing has continually held less water than a sieve, there's not much point criticising it now when it's been a problem all along.

Glad it's over next week. Despite the flaws it's been a unique landmark of television, although far from being the best TV series I think it's an important one, a lot of people are going to try and emulate the success of GoT and while most will fail we see some pretty excellent stuff in the years ahead.


----------



## lobthewedge (May 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thought they covered this last night, or was it the week before? It was Jamie's child but she was partly humping Euron to pretend it was his and so legitimise the child. Papas is right in his post.

The big difficulty this series has had is that it has to tie things up. We have had 7 series of various strands bouncing along, some being tied off, others just evolving. Now they need to bring it all together, there is finally a deadline. For me, giving a satisfying end to a whole host of characters and story lines is the hardest part and so it has proved. Some have been satisfying, others less so. There have been some big leaps in terms of journeys, times etc this series which has been uncomfortable at times but a little like Endgame, just don't look too closely, sit and enjoy the ride.

For all the criticism that people want to throw at it this series is still making me sit on the edge of my chair every single episode. I was a bag of nerves last night, as I was the previous two episodes. The minute it stops I'm having chats with my daughter about it, my son is messaging me. How many other tv programmes can do that? How many others can keep that going for 8 series. People care about the characters, despise others. Whatever the disappointments it is the dogs danglies of a series.

(as my avatar suggests, I may be too involved in this show. It will probably be healthier for me when it is over , definitely more relaxing)
		
Click to expand...

Cant disagree with anything you say, its a humdinger of a show.  

As a fan from the beginning, I just wish the makers had perhaps stretched it to another series and given themselves a bit more time and comfort to tie up all the loose ends.  
It feels like everything is being shoehorned into these 6 episodes, where big moments and conclusions of great storylines that we have invested in for seven years are being hurried through. In some cases the impact is lost when it deserves much more. Cleganebowl and the betrayal and execution of Varys last night being a perfect example, likewise the relationship between Brienne and Jamie.


----------



## PieMan (May 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			(as my avatar suggests, I may be too involved in this show. It will probably be healthier for me when it is over , definitely more relaxing)
		
Click to expand...

That's if 'you' survive! Personally don't think it's looking too good for you in terms of the next episode.............!!


----------



## GB72 (May 14, 2019)

This series has been a really confusing experience in that I hate that it has been rushed through but also have enjoyed every single episode so far. In terms of spectacle alone, last night was hard to beat. I thought much of it was the right way to go but, again, was rushed. There was never going to be happy endings for anyone who sought the iron throne and so Dany going bonkers was the right twist, it just needed building up to a bit more. I think Cersei's death was a nice twist as everyone one was expecting some horrible end with a bit of poetic justice. 

How wasted were the Golden Company, this band of supreme sellswords who lasted all of about a minute. A wasted opportunity. I am sure that I read somewhere that in the wider lore they were formed by exiles trying to get a male Targeryon heir on the throne and to follow that and have them side with Jon would have been a good way of proceeding. That said, their changing sides before the battle would have not left the door open for the widespread burning. 

Personal thought is that it will all go full circle next week. This all started with the death of a Stark and it will finish with a Stark on the Iron Throne and a Stark ruling in the North. 

On the whole though, this really needed to be 2 series, one based on the war with the dead and a second series finishing the war for the iron throne.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2019)

PieMan said:



			That's if 'you' survive! Personally don't think it's looking too good for you in terms of the next episode.............!! 

Click to expand...

I thought Tyrion was a gonner when he walked up to the gates last week. I readied myself and waited for the worst. It looks bad next week but I can see Dany being offed before she gets the chance to fry him a la Varys. As he has made it this far I would love him to see it through all the way. 

I saw someone mention that the 7 kingdoms could all go back to self rule with a council to sit over all of them. Perhaps Tyrion could be the council member for Kings Landing? He could oversee the rebuilding.


----------



## PieMan (May 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought Tyrion was a gonner when he walked up to the gates last week. I readied myself and waited for the worst. It looks bad next week but I can see Dany being offed before she gets the chance to fry him a la Varys. As he has made it this far I would love him to see it through all the way.

I saw someone mention that the 7 kingdoms could all go back to self rule with a council to sit over all of them. Perhaps Tyrion could be the council member for Kings Landing? He could oversee the rebuilding.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he's been a lucky boy so far!! As for overseeing the building of Kings Landing, nobody would want that job!!!


----------



## PieMan (May 14, 2019)

A quick thought - given the destruction of Kings Landing and more or less the entire Red Keep, surely the Iron Throne has now gone?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2019)

Would it be a surprise if everything was rubble but the throne was still there amongst the destruction? All very televisual / cinematic if that is the case.

The throne itself is symbolic but no doubt they could rustle up a suitably impressive new chair to sit on. An iron one can't be very comfy, can it? The new one could have some nice cushions on it, a bit of padding .


----------



## USER1999 (May 14, 2019)

I don't suppose the big dragon thing will mind what he sits on.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thought they covered this last night, or was it the week before? It was Jamie's child but she was partly humping Euron to pretend it was his and so legitimise the child. Papas is right in his post.

The big difficulty this series has had is that it has to tie things up. We have had 7 series of various strands bouncing along, some being tied off, others just evolving. Now they need to bring it all together, there is finally a deadline. For me, giving a satisfying end to a whole host of characters and story lines is the hardest part and so it has proved. Some have been satisfying, others less so. There have been some big leaps in terms of journeys, times etc this series which has been uncomfortable at times but a little like Endgame, just don't look too closely, sit and enjoy the ride.

For all the criticism that people want to throw at it this series is still making me sit on the edge of my chair every single episode. I was a bag of nerves last night, as I was the previous two episodes. The minute it stops I'm having chats with my daughter about it, my son is messaging me. How many other tv programmes can do that? How many others can keep that going for 8 series. People care about the characters, despise others. Whatever the disappointments it is the dogs danglies of a series.

(as my avatar suggests, I may be too involved in this show. It will probably be healthier for me when it is over , definitely more relaxing)
		
Click to expand...


If I ever play golf with you, and Peter Dinklage doesnt walk onto the first tee, I'm going to be sooo disappointed


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			If I ever play golf with you, and Peter Dinklage doesnt walk onto the first tee, I'm going to be sooo disappointed 

Click to expand...

To be fair, that thought goes through my head at every forum meet I go to. I've met most of the NE lads now, a few others as well, but for each new person I know they are going to look at me and feel disappointed .


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 18, 2019)

Iâ€™m still only 5 mins into episode 1, I have some catching up to do...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, that thought goes through my head at every forum meet I go to. I've met most of the NE lads now, a few others as well, but for each new person I know they are going to look at me and feel disappointed .
		
Click to expand...

We are, especially when we realise Dinklage is taller.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2019)

Brutal Paul, just brutal ðŸ˜„


----------



## User62651 (May 18, 2019)

See 980,000+ signatures of a petition for Series 8 to be re-written and refilmed. Ouch.

https://www.change.org/p/hbo-remake-game-of-thrones-season-8-with-competent-writers

I didn't sign it.


----------



## Kellfire (May 18, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			See 980,000+ signatures of a petition for Series 8 to be re-written and refilmed. Ouch.

https://www.change.org/p/hbo-remake-game-of-thrones-season-8-with-competent-writers

I didn't sign it.

Click to expand...

 Hardly an ouch. Itâ€™s morons expecting stories to be told the way they want. Pathetic.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Hardly an ouch. Itâ€™s morons expecting stories to be told the way they want. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, and just because all their fanboy theories didnâ€™t pan out. Anyways, HBO are absolutely going to refinance another 6 episodes and ensure all the cast are available to re film  it all.......... or not. Get a life folks, it is what it is. 

As it stands, yes a few of the episodes feel a little rushed in parts, but all good things have to end. As far as Iâ€™m concerned, having never read the books, Iâ€™ve enjoyed every minute and courtesy of a mate will be downing some Johnny Walker White Walker as we toast the King in the North..... or Queen...... or dwarf in the South....... or whoever else ends up on the throne.


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Hardly an ouch. Itâ€™s morons expecting stories to be told the way they want. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Like Brexit.
Iâ€™ll just leave that one out there...ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Wabinez (May 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Hardly an ouch. Itâ€™s morons expecting stories to be told the way they want. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

That...itâ€™s annoyed me watching people tear into it recently about the storyline. This is what GRRM would have planned or is currently writing. This IS the ending. Deal with it.

Also, as someone who hasnâ€™t read the books (and no intention to), itâ€™s been fantastic. Roll on tomorrow night to watch the ending.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2019)

This is a classic ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Bazzatron (May 19, 2019)

Will be up at 6 to watch this before work, there's alway some absolute bell who can't keep it shut. Would like to watch the finale spoiler free.


----------



## GG26 (May 19, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Will be up at 6 to watch this before work, there's alway some absolute bell who can't keep it shut. Would like to watch the finale spoiler free.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, the guy I share an office with will be watching at 2am.  It will be difficult for him not to say anything.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 19, 2019)

Working tonight so Iâ€™ll watch it at 2am. 

Couple of guys at work took great pleasure in telling me Arya killed the night king. So am sorely tempted to print a few screen shots.....


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 19, 2019)

Will have to wait until tomorrow evening, but we have a bottle of this to sup on as we live out the final minutes


----------



## Bazzatron (May 19, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Working tonight so Iâ€™ll watch it at 2am.

Couple of guys at work took great pleasure in telling me Arya killed the night king. So am sorely tempted to print a few screen shots.....
		
Click to expand...

If someone did that to me I'd ruin every single thing they were watching.


----------



## PieMan (May 20, 2019)

That's it - all done. ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥

Just amazing TV from the start of Season 1 to the end of Season 8.

Gutted it's all over....

....better start from the beginning again!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2019)

Well i'm glad the first 7 seasons were epic. For me that was massively anticlimactic. 

From the dragon having a melt down (like it understands what the throne represents) and carrying her away to Sansa getting what she wants like a spoiled child. That really didn't wok for me.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 20, 2019)

Bran knew all along that Jon would just bugger off North.

Nice little gag about giving democracy a chance.


----------



## PieMan (May 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sansa getting what she wants like a spoiled child. That really didn't wok for me. 

Click to expand...

Don't be too harsh on the girl - she hasn't exactly had it easy over the years!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (May 20, 2019)

So just watched it before heading out to work... 

Some might not like it, but I think it ended well and came full circle considering the reason the attack on iron Throne began in series 1. Dany got what was deserved, Sansa got what she always wanted and has matured into, Jon came full circle with where he ended up and Tyrion lives on ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2019)

So when will the spin offs start?


----------



## adam6177 (May 20, 2019)

I felt a bit flat after watching it this morning, I dont feel like it went out as it should have done.

I did win a bet at work though, I had money on Jon Snow killing her.

It's left so many options open of where the show can go from here, however, I wonder if they'll wait for real writers to do more books....as lets be honest, the series wasn't as good as soon as their own writers took over.


----------



## Big_G (May 20, 2019)

I think the writers did a switch to the expected endings, if asked at the start of the series who would get the kill-shots you would have had Jon killing the Night-King, and Arya the Mad Queen


----------



## PieMan (May 20, 2019)

I personally liked how it ended - the Starks had such a tough time of it over all the seasons that it was fitting they ended up the big winners.

And Jon Snow being with Tormund and the wildlings heading off beyond the wall was also a great way for him to bow out.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Well i'm glad the first 7 seasons were epic. For me that was massively anticlimactic.

From the dragon having a melt down (like it understands what the throne represents) and carrying her away to Sansa getting what she wants like a spoiled child. That really didn't wok for me. 

Click to expand...

You're questioning what a dragon can understand and drew the line in the final episode?! 

It's a fictional, fantasy character, born by a human that has somehow understood everything from verbal commands to a sense of the exact moment she died over 8 seasons. Yet 'dRaGoN bUrNt ThE tHrOnE' is somehow the crossed the line moment. ðŸ˜‚

Sansas arc was probably the best written and most complete of all the characters, along with Dany. 

Season 8 was undoubtedly rushed in parts, but the show had to end sometime and it that's then inevitable. People just love picking holes.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			You're questioning what a dragon can understand and drew the line in the final episode?!

It's a fictional, fantasy character, born by a human that has somehow understood everything from verbal commands to a sense of the exact moment she died over 8 seasons. Yet 'dRaGoN bUrNt ThE tHrOnE' is somehow the crossed the line moment. ðŸ˜‚

Sansas arc was probably the best written and most complete of all the characters, along with Dany.

Season 8 was undoubtedly rushed in parts, but the show had to end sometime and it that's then inevitable. People just love picking holes.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. My mistake. It was all amazing. I humbly apologise for having an opinion ðŸ™„


----------



## robinthehood (May 20, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			You're questioning what a dragon can understand and drew the line in the final episode?!

It's a fictional, fantasy character, born by a human that has somehow understood everything from verbal commands to a sense of the exact moment she died over 8 seasons. Yet 'dRaGoN bUrNt ThE tHrOnE' is somehow the crossed the line moment. ðŸ˜‚

Sansas arc was probably the best written and most complete of all the characters, along with Dany.

Season 8 was undoubtedly rushed in parts, but the show had to end sometime and it that's then inevitable. People just love picking holes.
		
Click to expand...


Its like the guy at work complaining about the time travel in Endgame not being realistic...


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Its like the guy at work complaining about the time travel in Endgame not being realistic...
		
Click to expand...

So because something is fantasy it can't be questioned? I presume you've never thought a TV show or movie was dissapointting. After all they're all made up?


----------



## robinthehood (May 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			So because something is fantasy it can't be questioned? I presume you've never thought a TV show or movie was dissapointting. After all they're all made up?
		
Click to expand...

Hell yeah, breaking bad was awful. best thing on TV my arse. I was merely commenting that I found it funny that someone couldn't accept the time travel, but was fine with the rest of it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Hell yeah, breaking bad was awful. best thing on TV my arse. I was merely commenting that I found it funny that someone couldn't accept the time travel, but was fine with the rest of it.
		
Click to expand...

In my defence. I wasn't saying it wasnt unbelievable. Just that I didn't like it. Was very cheesey imo


----------



## robinthehood (May 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			In my defence. I wasn't saying it wasnt unbelievable. Just that I didn't like it. Was very cheesey imo
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, id kind of expected drogon to go mental and burn everyone. wouldnt have been much of an ending though i guess


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So when will the spin offs start?
		
Click to expand...

I believe a prequel going back thousands of years has Bern cast already.

Well, after a day of tension I got home and watched it. 8yrs, I'm knackered. My avatar made it though ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—.

A good few missed opportunities for some extra deaths but that has been the way of this series. It has not been hard core GoT, it has been a softer more tame version. I saw George RR Martin interviewed once and he said he didn't like shows where you knew who would live or die, he wanted people never to know if their favourite characters were safe or not. That concept has been forgotten this series.

Once you accept how it was going then everything tied up neatly, there was peace, hope for the future. I enjoyed the scene around the table with Tyrion, Bron, Davos etc. I like those characters.

And so it's over. No more GoT ðŸ˜¢. It is a tv series that has changed tv.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry. My mistake. It was all amazing. I humbly apologise for having an opinion ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Why are people so defensive on here when there challenged and just jump straight to 'I'm allowed an opinion so FU'? It leaves so little room for reason and debate which is a shame. 

Opinions are fine, but surely on reflection you realise that specific point about the dragon to be pretty strange one? Of all the things the dragons ever did that's the one that's stopped you in your tracks and gone 'not having this, it's naff.' 

I've not once claimed it didn't have its faults, far from it - check back the thread if you really want. But it just so happens to also be the last episode and at a time where its incredibly fashionable to have a dig at GoT.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2019)

Well itâ€™s over - final episode finished off loose ends , could see how much pain Jon Snow was in killing her and it was a fitting end for her and even more so with Drogon taking her away

Thought they went a little too much with Greyworm but his finish was good 

Jon Snow going with the freefolk was perfect and Bran knew what was going to happen -

Sansa freeing the North was right and her character was big journey

Arya was always going to float away 

And really enjoyed the make up of the small council at the end

Fitting end to an amazing story


----------



## GG26 (May 20, 2019)

My favourite moment of the episode was when Drogon incinerated the throne.  Didnâ€™t seem naff to me, those dragons are quite perceptive.


----------



## GB72 (May 20, 2019)

Despite it being a bit rushed, I still enjoyed it. Not sure how else it could have ended. That said, finished the last episode and my overwhelming thought was that I want to know where these characters go from here, how does the land develop and that continued interest in a created world must mean that the writers did a good job.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 20, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Despite it being a bit rushed, I still enjoyed it. Not sure how else it could have ended. That said, finished the last episode and my overwhelming thought was that I want to know where these characters go from here, how does the land develop and that continued interest in a created world must mean that the writers did a good job.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself. I want to know what Arya finds, and whether Bron finds the money for brothels or ships first!


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 20, 2019)

Rush job. 

So many Critical themes that run through the books just ignored. 

Some of the outcomes of the last series donâ€™t make any sense. 

Who the bloody heck is actually Azor Ahai?

It was entertaining but felt hollow. 

Set up shamelessly for a sequel too. 

Tyrion 

â€œLetâ€™s see where we are in 10 years...â€

Shame.


----------



## Wabinez (May 21, 2019)

I liked the ending.  It did feel a little anti-climactic at times, but it wasnâ€™t going to end any other way. Dragon had to burn the throne really....he couldnâ€™t have burnt Jon as he is a Targ!

Would have liked the first council meeting to have been a bit longer, but I guess less is more.

Now...letâ€™s start at season 1 and watch it all again!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			Couldn't have put it better myself. I want to know what Arya finds, and whether Bron finds the money for brothels or ships first!
		
Click to expand...

Oh come now, I think we all know what Bron is going to build first ðŸ˜. He wouldn't be Bron if he didn't. What a role that has been for Jerome Flynn. One of my favourite characters throughout the series.


----------



## User62651 (May 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So when will the spin offs start?
		
Click to expand...

Prequel already filming around Belfast. Set 5,000 (yes thousand) years before this current GoT time period.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-48280752


----------



## User62651 (May 21, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			I liked the ending.  It did feel a little anti-climactic at times, but it wasnâ€™t going to end any other way. Dragon had to burn the throne really....he couldnâ€™t have burnt Jon as he is a Targ!

Would have liked the first council meeting to have been a bit longer, but I guess less is more.

*Now...letâ€™s start at season 1 and watch it all again!*

Click to expand...

God no. A few highlights on youtube will do.

Series 1-5 amazing tv.
Series 6 still good.
Series 7...hmmm
Series 8 flogging a dead horse.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 21, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			I liked the ending.  It did feel a little anti-climactic at times, but it wasnâ€™t going to end any other way. Dragon had to burn the throne really....he couldnâ€™t have burnt Jon as he is a Targ!

Would have liked the first council meeting to have been a bit longer, but I guess less is more.

Now...letâ€™s start at season 1 and watch it all again!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much sums it up for me. Thought it ended fair and well, thoroughly enjoyed the show.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 21, 2019)

Anyone read the books? Holiday coming up and wondering if they're worth a go.


----------



## Lazkir (May 21, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Anyone read the books? Holiday coming up and wondering if they're worth a go.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, have read all five a few times now. I would definitely recommend getting a companion app though as there are so many characters and plot lines it's difficult to follow sometimes.
The app will let you look at a character depending on which book you're reading and will spell out their story-line and where it pertains to the rest of the books, very useful!

As for the final episode, apart from Jon giving it to Dany... it should have just been re titled to "Epilogue" as that's all it was really and I think it would have been accepted more.

Edit. This is an old page but it still mostly works. It tells you the timeline of each main Char depending on which book you're on. Incredibly useful.


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2019)

TBH i sort of lost interest towards the end of the last series, but have seen the odd bit and thought, how come it took 7 series of slow burn twist and turns only to take a couple of episodes to conclude the story..

i've the same sort of feeling as with "Lost" TBH


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			TBH i sort of lost interest towards the end of the last series, but have seen the odd bit and thought, how come it took 7 series of slow burn twist and turns only to take a couple of episodes to conclude the story..

i've the same sort of feeling as with "Lost" TBH
		
Click to expand...

Funny enough, mate of mine made the exact same comparison yesterday.


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2019)

My comparison would be the drawn out ending of 'return of the king' from LOTR. Not much happens for the last hour.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 21, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Anyone read the books? Holiday coming up and wondering if they're worth a go.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think they're awful to be honest but I know amongst my friends and colleagues I'm the minority. The one thing I think they need more than anything is a really severe editing. They are worth trying, I'm not saying you shouldn't give them a go, you should, just be prepared for them being very dense and unnecessarily elaborate.

I might be tempted to read the last book (if it's ever finished) just as an exercise in comparison to the screenplay.

I really enjoyed the TV show on the whole but I've had a consistent opinion that the story as both written and filmed would have been a lot better without the dragons and zombies. They were too extraneous to the real plot being played out of monarchy, war and humanity.

Some beautiful shots and composition in the last episode and I'm glad it left us with some good feelings. The moment the camera dollied away from Tyrion, Bron, Brienne, Davos and Tarly sat around the table could have been a perfect way to end it. A great callback to the beginnings and ultimately a perfect scene on which to show how it was all, ultimately, going full circle with little learned. Another generation set to repeat the mistakes of the past.

I'd be more than happy to follow Arya on her journey of discovery and conquest if that's a spin-off in the waiting. The only difficulty I'd have is that she needed a foil - the loss of the Hound leaves a large void in her appeal for me.

Anyway, the story was full of holes and missed opportunities but I really enjoyed how it drew to a close very much. I'm glad it's over, it's been a landmark in TV and will be difficult to follow but it was a fun rollercoaster to have been on.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

The books and the TV are meant to be different. Again, it's more whinging from book fan boys when they claim they're different thus bad. If he ever writes the book, expect different endings.


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2019)

Wife told be last night the the story is bases on the "Wars of the Roses" a subject i'm very well read on.... I'm wondering which bits of the WOTR the author got his idea's from


----------



## Lazkir (May 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The books and the TV are meant to be different. Again, it's more whinging from book fan boys when they claim they're different thus bad. If he ever writes the book, expect different endings.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that's true. G. Martin explained the main character arcs to the TV show makers and also how they end up. From what I've read the book ending will be similar, just more fleshed out and done better.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Why are people so defensive on here when there challenged and just jump straight to 'I'm allowed an opinion so FU'? It leaves so little room for reason and debate which is a shame.

Opinions are fine, but surely on reflection you realise that specific point about the dragon to be pretty strange one? Of all the things the dragons ever did that's the one that's stopped you in your tracks and gone 'not having this, it's naff.'

I've not once claimed it didn't have its faults, far from it - check back the thread if you really want. But it just so happens to also be the last episode and at a time where its incredibly fashionable to have a dig at GoT.
		
Click to expand...

I'll hold my hands up. I'd been up 28 hours. I probably should have slept before responded. I apologise. 

My point was simply that obviously there is lots unrealistic. I just felt that it was cheesey. Not just unrealistic.id have preferred the dragon tried to burn Jon and him be immune too. So then left him alone. 

Re it being fashionable. Maybe there is a reason. For that. People have loved the show for 7 seasons. Imo enough people think it's been a poor season. Maybe it's more that some other fans are being too defensive and using that claim as a get out.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'll hold my hands up. I'd been up 28 hours. I probably should have slept before responded. I apologise.

My point was simply that obviously there is lots unrealistic. I just felt that it was cheesey. Not just unrealistic.id have preferred the dragon tried to burn Jon and him be immune too. So then left him alone.

Re it being fashionable. Maybe there is a reason. For that. People have loved the show for 7 seasons. Imo enough people think it's been a poor season. Maybe it's more that some other fans are being too defensive and using that claim as a get out.
		
Click to expand...

Drogon was furious with Aegon, but you could tell he was torn between his loyalty to Daenerys as his master and Aegon as the last Targaryen and the loyalty that also brings. I read that scene as Drogon's way of saying, "I can't kill you, you're too important and I feel loyalty to you for being a Targaryen, but if Daenerys can't sit on the throne, you won't and no one else can either."

Only he said it with flames.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Drogon was furious with Aegon, but you could tell he was torn between his loyalty to Daenerys as his master and Aegon as the last Targaryen and the loyalty that also brings. I read that scene as Drogon's way of saying, "I can't kill you, you're too important and I feel loyalty to you for being a Targaryen, but if Daenerys can't sit on the throne, you won't and no one else can either."

Only he said it with flames.
		
Click to expand...

At thatâ€™s a fair interpretation.
I just didnâ€™t see the dragons as having such intellect. Loyal to her and accepting of Jon. But beasts basically. Not deep thinking creatures.

The concept of Drogon understanding the whole saga for me is ott.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'll hold my hands up. I'd been up 28 hours. I probably should have slept before responded. I apologise.

My point was simply that obviously there is lots unrealistic. I just felt that it was cheesey. Not just unrealistic.id have preferred the dragon tried to burn Jon and him be immune too. So then left him alone.

Re it being fashionable. Maybe there is a reason. For that. People have loved the show for 7 seasons. Imo enough people think it's been a poor season. Maybe it's more that some other fans are being too defensive and using that claim as a get out.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, don't know you personally but seemed a bit of character ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Drogon knew Jon was a Targ, hence he let him pass to see Dany in the first place. No point him trying to burn him.

I think there's a legitimate argument that it's been a bit rushed, but I bet the same people would complain if it had been too dragged out! Just human nature to moan about success.

It seems most people seriously complaining are those unhappy about their theories not being played out. They ate themselves up in complexity and overanalysed it, and are now frustrated.

IMO, the speed of the close left a few gaps in the writing, but the cinematography and acting was the best it's ever been, and the story finished with each character having a fairly satisfying and believable end to their individual arc, so overall I'd say its been a successful final series.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			No worries, don't know you personally but seemed a bit of character ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Drogon knew Jon was a Targ, hence he let him pass to see Dany in the first place. No point him trying to burn him.

I think there's a legitimate argument that it's been a bit rushed, but I bet the same people would complain if it had been too dragged out! Just human nature to moan about success.

*It seems most people seriously complaining are those unhappy about their theories not being played out. They ate themselves up in complexity and overanalysed it, and are now frustrated.*

IMO, the speed of the close left a few gaps in the writing, but the cinematography and acting was the best it's ever been, and the story finished with each character having a fairly satisfying and believable end to their individual arc, so overall I'd say its been a successful final series.
		
Click to expand...

There may be some truth in that. 

Re Drogon not burning Jon. I didnâ€™t think all Targs were fireproof. I thought that was her bit of magic which meant the dragons could be born in the first place?

The cinematography was as good as ever. My main complaints werenâ€™t in regards to the end result. I just felt some many characters having relatively happy endings wasnâ€™t very GOTâ€™s like lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The cinematography was as good as ever. My main complaints werenâ€™t in regards to the end result. *I just felt some many characters having relatively happy endings wasnâ€™t very GOTâ€™s like lol*

Click to expand...

I do think it went soft in this last series. More big characters survived than in the earlier series. I think many, me included, were expecting carnage of most big characters whereas most survived, no real goodies died. The shocks of past series were not there. I'm okay with that, slept well last night unlike after other episodes , but like you, I understand the grumpiness of some.

Who would have thought that GoT would have had a fluffy and warm ending?

At the moment one of the women at work is watching from series 1. She has just seen Joffrey die, is about to see a head explode like a melon and Ramsay is just warming up. Ahhh, those were the days


----------



## Jimaroid (May 21, 2019)

So has anyone noticed or considered that Bran could possess flying creatures and see through the eyes of other beings? Why not a dragon? Why was he the one who was "going to find Drogon" at the end. Lucky for him that Drogon burned down that throne and he ended up King I guess.

I really believed Tyrion would be the last death we'd see. The fact he wasn't executed surprised me, but like I said earlier I thought his ending was perfect.

Still thinking through various other questions spawned by the last episode and the more I think about it the more I liked it. 

I think the only thing that truely disappointed me is I would have liked just one more line from Tormund. Even if it was just asking Jon if he'd brought Brienne with him.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			So has anyone noticed or considered that Bran could possess flying creatures and see through the eyes of other beings? Why not a dragon? Why was he the one who was "going to find Drogon" at the end. Lucky for him that Drogon burned down that throne and he ended up King I guess.
		
Click to expand...


That's exactly what Bran meant, he's going to use his Warg abilities to find Drogon. Whether or not that's by directly warging into Drogon, or via other flying beasts isn't clear but I assume he'll enjoy the challenge.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			That's exactly what Bran meant, he's going to use his Warg abilities to find Drogon. Whether or not that's by directly warging into Drogon, or via other flying beasts isn't clear but I assume he'll enjoy the challenge.
		
Click to expand...

I'm implying he's already possessed Drogon in the past.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I just felt some many characters having relatively happy endings wasnâ€™t very GOTâ€™s like lol
		
Click to expand...

Every single character had a sad ending imo, except maybe Bronn (but then he is cast as the Tom Bombadil character imo, aka he doesn't concern himself with the wider world). Some obviously more than others but what an awful ending it would be if everyone was totally destroyed. We need hope that this is the turning point for Westeros.

Arya's - afflicted by Wanderlust, meaning Sansa and Aegon once again lose their sister having spent years not knowing where she was.

For Sansa - see above plus Aegon is put back to the Night's Watch.

Aegon - has to live with killing the woman he loved, and subjected to the Watch albeit as the leader.

Tormund - loved Brianne, didn't get her.

Tyrion - lost his entire family

Grey Worm - lost only person he ever loved romantically, and is torn by his loyalty to Danyerys whom he couldn't save.

Brianne - lost Jaime whom she loved.

Sam - lost many friends and his entire family house.

Bran - hard to judge because has found peace as the Three Eyed Raven but I feel that with that comes a remoteness from humanity that in itself is a burden.


I'm sure I've missed many of the survivors but I think they'll all take a long time to come to terms with their loss and I definitely don't think anyone had a "relatively" happy ending to a degree that still isn't tragic.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm implying he's already possessed Drogon in the past.
		
Click to expand...

If it was that simple, I wondered why he didn't warg to control one of the dragons at the Battle of Winterfell. Why risk Aegon or Danyerys as riders if they didn't need to? Instead he used ravens to spy during that battle. I don't think he can control Drogon yet. But that's just my interpretation.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Every single character had a sad ending imo, except maybe Bronn (but then he is cast as the Tom Bombadil character imo, aka he doesn't concern himself with the wider world). Some obviously more than others but what an awful ending it would be if everyone was totally destroyed. We need hope that this is the turning point for Westeros.

Arya's - afflicted by Wanderlust, meaning Sansa and Aegon once again lose their sister having spent years not knowing where she was.

For Sansa - see above plus Aegon is put back to the Night's Watch.

Aegon - has to live with killing the woman he loved, and subjected to the Watch albeit as the leader.

Tormund - loved Brianne, didn't get her.

Tyrion - lost his entire family

Grey Worm - lost only person he ever loved romantically, and is torn by his loyalty to Danyerys whom he couldn't save.

Brianne - lost Jaime whom she loved.

Sam - lost many friends and his entire family house.

Bran - hard to judge because has found peace as the Three Eyed Raven but I feel that with that comes a remoteness from humanity that in itself is a burden.


I'm sure I've missed many of the survivors but I think they'll all take a long time to come to terms with their loss and I definitely don't think anyone had a "relatively" happy ending to a degree that still isn't tragic.
		
Click to expand...

Jon Snow didnâ€™t join the Nights Watch because itâ€™s gone - he joined Tormund and the free folk going beyond the wall - believe Bran knew that and itâ€™s the place Jon Snow was happiest


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Every single character had a sad ending imo, except maybe Bronn (but then he is cast as the Tom Bombadil character imo, aka he doesn't concern himself with the wider world). Some obviously more than others but what an awful ending it would be if everyone was totally destroyed. We need hope that this is the turning point for Westeros.

Arya's - afflicted by Wanderlust, meaning Sansa and Aegon once again lose their sister having spent years not knowing where she was.

For Sansa - see above plus Aegon is put back to the Night's Watch.

Aegon - has to live with killing the woman he loved, and subjected to the Watch albeit as the leader.

Tormund - loved Brianne, didn't get her.

Tyrion - lost his entire family

Grey Worm - lost only person he ever loved romantically, and is torn by his loyalty to Danyerys whom he couldn't save.

Brianne - lost Jaime whom she loved.

Sam - lost many friends and his entire family house.

Bran - hard to judge because has found peace as the Three Eyed Raven but I feel that with that comes a remoteness from humanity that in itself is a burden.


I'm sure I've missed many of the survivors but I think they'll all take a long time to come to terms with their loss and I definitely don't think anyone had a "relatively" happy ending to a degree that still isn't tragic.
		
Click to expand...

Over the course of the entire show I'd go along with most of what you've said. 

None of them exactly had a great life. 

But considering how ruthless the show was. Many survived rather umblemished considering the danger they faced in the first battle for example.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Every single character had a sad ending imo, except maybe Bronn (but then he is cast as the Tom Bombadil character imo, aka he doesn't concern himself with the wider world). Some obviously more than others but what an awful ending it would be if everyone was totally destroyed. We need hope that this is the turning point for Westeros.

Arya's - afflicted by Wanderlust, meaning Sansa and Aegon once again lose their sister having spent years not knowing where she was. - *She looked pretty darned happy on that boat. No more list, no more people to kill, she has freedom*

For Sansa - see above plus Aegon is put back to the Night's Watch. - *She is Queen of the North, a now independent kingdom. Looked pretty chuffed to me.*

Aegon - has to live with killing the woman he loved, and subjected to the Watch albeit as the leader. - *He is living free among with free folk, he gets his dog back as well. He can do what he likes now, no one is going past the wall to check up on him. He has no responsibility, again happy*

Tormund - loved Brianne, didn't get her. -* Lusted after Brianne, humped anything he could, remember the victory feast when he went off with prostitutes? Back out in the wilds where he belongs*

Tyrion - lost his entire family - *Gets to rebuild Kings Landing, is given a purpose for good. Note how he talked about sanitation for the masses*

Grey Worm - lost only person he ever loved romantically, and is torn by his loyalty to Danyerys whom he couldn't save. - *Sad ending but then he was full of anger and his purpose was to fight. Can't argue with you there*

Brianne - lost Jaime whom she loved. - *Again, fair point although she was in charge of the Kings guard and looked content when she closed the book. She can live on in a job that has honour*

Sam - lost many friends and his entire family house. - *Is head of his house, has his wife and child. Was he now Maister? His whole house was horrible to him. He looked pretty happy to me.*

Bran - hard to judge because has found peace as the Three Eyed Raven but I feel that with that comes a remoteness from humanity that in itself is a burden. - *He had contentment I think*


I'm sure I've missed many of the survivors but I think they'll all take a long time to come to terms with their loss and I definitely don't think anyone had a "relatively" happy ending to a degree that still isn't tragic.
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on how you see it. I saw it as a largely happy ending except for Greyworm


----------



## lobthewedge (May 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think it depends on how you see it. I saw it as a largely happy ending except for Greyworm
		
Click to expand...

All happy until drogon comes back, eats king bran and barbecues the whole bloody lot of them!


----------



## TheDiablo (May 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			There may be some truth in that.

Re Drogon not burning Jon. I didnâ€™t think all Targs were fireproof. I thought that was her bit of magic which meant the dragons could be born in the first place?

The cinematography was as good as ever. My main complaints werenâ€™t in regards to the end result. I just felt some many characters having relatively happy endings wasnâ€™t very GOTâ€™s like lol
		
Click to expand...

They had to give some happy endings. And most were bittersweet rather than full on joy. 

In season 8 alone, they killed off Lyanna, Beric, Theon, Night King, Jorah, a dragon, Missandei, Varys, Euron, Kyburn, Hound, Mountain, Jamie, Cersei and Dany! Plus multiple armies and even a city. 

There's at least 6 major plus some good secondary characters there. Any more and they may as well just beheaded everyone. 

Id have liked to see either Jon or Tyrion go in the final episode though and it could easily have been achieved and believable within the plot. Overall no complaints though.


----------



## Wabinez (May 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If it was that simple, I wondered why he didn't warg to control one of the dragons at the Battle of Winterfell. Why risk Aegon or Danyerys as riders if they didn't need to? Instead he used ravens to spy during that battle. I don't think he can control Drogon yet. But that's just my interpretation.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the point, itâ€™s not. Not sure if it was in the book or early in the tv series, but it is explained that warging into simple creatures is easy (ravens etc), however, into a dragon (for example) is incredibly difficult as they are deeply intellectual and complicated creatures. It would have taken all Branâ€™s energy, and maybe he didnâ€™t have enough, to make contact...let alone control it.

We saw how much difficulty he had controlling Hodor when he warged into him...and he was a simple being


----------



## Sats (May 21, 2019)

Wish I never watched the 8th season. Pile of $$$$$ what a disappointment to 8 years!


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Jon Snow didnâ€™t join the Nights Watch because itâ€™s gone - he joined Tormund and the free folk going beyond the wall - believe Bran knew that and itâ€™s the place Jon Snow was happiest
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™d have been happiest with his family - Sansa and Arya. He didnâ€™t get that. It was clear that taking the black again was a compromise for everyone - him and his enemies.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Over the course of the entire show I'd go along with most of what you've said.

None of them exactly had a great life.

But considering how ruthless the show was. Many survived rather umblemished considering the danger they faced in the first battle for example.
		
Click to expand...

So you are basically saying people who lived had it easy? I think thatâ€™s nonsense. For some, death wouldâ€™ve been sweet release. Tyrion has had nothing but scorn from almost everyone still loving but he must live on with that knowledge.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Thatâ€™s the point, itâ€™s not. Not sure if it was in the book or early in the tv series, but it is explained that warging into simple creatures is easy (ravens etc), however, into a dragon (for example) is incredibly difficult as they are deeply intellectual and complicated creatures. It would have taken all Branâ€™s energy, and maybe he didnâ€™t have enough, to make contact...let alone control it.

We saw how much difficulty he had controlling Hodor when he warged into him...and he was a simple being
		
Click to expand...

I am in agreement with you.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			They had to give some happy endings. And most were bittersweet rather than full on joy.

In season 8 alone, they killed off Lyanna, Beric, Theon, Night King, Jorah, a dragon, Missandei, Varys, Euron, Kyburn, Hound, Mountain, Jamie, Cersei and Dany! Plus multiple armies and even a city.

There's at least 6 major plus some good secondary characters there. Any more and they may as well just beheaded everyone.

Id have liked to see either Jon or Tyrion go in the final episode though and it could easily have been achieved and believable within the plot. Overall no complaints though.
		
Click to expand...

Tyrion was stripped of everything he ever loved. We may see it as a happy ending but as he looked upon Jaime and Cersei lying there, dead, thereâ€™s no way he didnâ€™t consider happiness in his own death. 

And Aegon saw both women he ever loved die. One because he killed her. His greatest suffering is being alive.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			So you are basically saying people who lived had it easy? I think thatâ€™s nonsense. For some, death wouldâ€™ve been sweet release. Tyrion has had nothing but scorn from almost everyone still loving but he must live on with that knowledge.
		
Click to expand...

All I said was that imo the show was less cutt throat at the end. 

They all endured horrific acts at some point. But in the end got to set sail into the sunset


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			All I said was that imo the show was less cutt throat at the end.

They all endured horrific acts at some point. But in the end got to set sail into the sunset
		
Click to expand...

Yes because those who â€œsurvivedâ€. The story was giving kudos to those who survived the seven series of cut throat stories! No one had it easy to get here.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2019)

[


Kellfire said:



			Yes because those who â€œsurvivedâ€. The story was giving kudos to those who survived the seven series of cut throat stories! No one had it easy to get here.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. But that in itseof went against what got was. It didn't stand on ceremony or sentiment.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			[


Yes. But that in itseof went against what got was. It didn't stand on ceremony or sentiment.
		
Click to expand...

Hence why almost every character had such terror in their life. No one got out of it lightly.


----------



## adam6177 (May 22, 2019)

I've just seen this on the BBC

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-48335099

I'm not sure what to make of it.  I fully agree that the women in the show were highly sexualised and portrayed in a particular way, but my feeling was that it was representative of the period it was set in.  Maybe it's because I'm a man.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I've just seen this on the BBC

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-48335099

I'm not sure what to make of it.  I fully agree that the women in the show were highly sexualised and portrayed in a particular way, but my feeling was that it was representative of the period it was set in.  Maybe it's because I'm a man.
		
Click to expand...

what do you mean time it was set in, its fantasy fiction????


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2019)

I think that type of research is pretty pathetic. The era it is set, fitctional but clearly when fighting is central, is a male dominated time as brute force is key. Look at our European history from the Greeks, Romans, Vikings, William invading England, Napoleon etc. All male dominated and there is no way around that. GoT had to reflect that. Where GoT deserves great credit is for the strong female characters that came through the series. Cersei, Sansa, Dany, Arya, Olena Tyrell (Diana Rigg), Brianne. How crucial were they throughout the show? Absolutely central. Counting words is pathetic.


----------



## adam6177 (May 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			what do you mean time it was set in, its fantasy fiction????
		
Click to expand...

I guess this is the part thats open to the viewers imagination/interpretation.....but for me that show was always medieval, ie a fictional story based thousands of years ago in a time of dragons and knights.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 22, 2019)

Opens history book. Closes history book. Steps away from keyboard.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I guess this is the part thats open to the viewers imagination/interpretation.....but for me that show was always medieval, ie a fictional story based thousands of years ago in a time of dragons and knights.
		
Click to expand...

LOL i must have missed those bits about Dragons in my medieval history lectures


----------



## USER1999 (May 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			LOL i must have missed those bits about Dragons in my medieval history lectures

Click to expand...

St George? Obv was a completely true story.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			St George? Obv was a completely true story.
		
Click to expand...

maybe, but St George was Roman not medieval


----------



## USER1999 (May 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			maybe, but St George was Roman not medieval

Click to expand...

I thought he was Turkish, but what do I know?


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I thought he was Turkish, but what do I know?
		
Click to expand...

who knows, i meant Roman period rather than where he was born


----------



## adam6177 (May 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			LOL i must have missed those bits about Dragons in my medieval history lectures

Click to expand...

I may be misunderstanding the message behind your post, but I dont think my thoughts are too silly:

http://www.medievalists.net/2017/04/seven-things-didnt-know-medieval-dragons/ 

Watching a fictional TV show or reading a book leaves a certain amount of poetic license that the viewer/reader applies to what they see and how that makes them feel.  This is how I chose to interpret the show and how I enjoyed it.

If you take things too literally or want things portrayed as a history book shows then fair enough, but I was not fanatical about the show like I've seen on social media in that they want the show re-written because they didn't like it.


----------



## Kellfire (May 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			LOL i must have missed those bits about Dragons in my medieval history lectures

Click to expand...

Or the medieval age being "thousands" of years ago!


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I may be misunderstanding the message behind your post, but I dont think my thoughts are too silly:

http://www.medievalists.net/2017/04/seven-things-didnt-know-medieval-dragons/ 

Watching a fictional TV show or reading a book leaves a certain amount of poetic license that the viewer/reader applies to what they see and how that makes them feel.  This is how I chose to interpret the show and how I enjoyed it.

If you take things too literally or want things portrayed as a history book shows then fair enough, but I was not fanatical about the show like I've seen on social media in that they want the show re-written because they didn't like it.
		
Click to expand...


TBH i was taking the piss, its fantasy fiction, much like other stuff like Conan The Librarian etc.

 The wife if a fan, so ended up watching it, but take it as that, fantasy. The wife told me he based it on the wars of the roses, which in simple terms was a dynastic struggle between rival houses, which i suppose down to the bare bones GOT was.

For me real life history is far more interesting than something made up, esp GOT


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Or the medieval age being "thousands" of years ago!
		
Click to expand...

the medieval period is from the 5th century to the 15th, in academic terms anyway.


----------



## adam6177 (May 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			TBH i was taking the piss, its fantasy fiction, much like other stuff like Conan The Librarian etc.

The wife if a fan, so ended up watching it, but take it as that, fantasy. The wife told me he based it on the wars of the roses, which in simple terms was a dynastic struggle between rival houses, which i suppose down to the bare bones GOT was.

For me real life history is far more interesting than something made up, esp GOT

Click to expand...

yeah fair enough.... my history knowledge is pretty poor if I'm honest....on quiz shows when those kind of monarch/historical fact question come up my brain shuts down as I really dont have a clue.   My "creative" brain doesn't get scratched much, but GoT entertained me once I saw boobies and swords.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			yeah fair enough.... my history knowledge is pretty poor if I'm honest....on quiz shows when those kind of monarch/historical fact question come up my brain shuts down as I really dont have a clue.   My "creative" brain doesn't get scratched much, but GoT entertained me once I saw* boobies* and swords.
		
Click to expand...

well thats one advantage the GOT has over real historical events.....


----------



## GG26 (May 25, 2019)

Drogon runs in the 2.50 at Haydock this afternoon!  I note from his breeding that his mother was called Flames To Dust.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2019)

Seems Kit Harrington has struggled with the last season - maybe we donâ€™t realise how connected these people get to their characters 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133559200196583424
And would like to see this behind the scenes program 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133561346534961152


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2019)

The behind the scenes programme was very interesting. The scale of the thing, the work behind the scenes, the skills in place. The Belfast extra who was also a fan was a star. You could feel his excitement, particularly when the Dothraki swords fired up.

Oddest job, the man in charge of snow!

Hopefully it is just a bit of stress from the pressure of the final series, flying around the world doing promotions, not being able to really talk about it. He comes across as a decent bloke.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The behind the scenes programme was very interesting. The scale of the thing, the work behind the scenes, the skills in place. The Belfast extra who was also a fan was a star. You could feel his excitement, particularly when the Dothraki swords fired up.

Oddest job, the man in charge of snow!

Hopefully it is just a bit of stress from the pressure of the final series, flying around the world doing promotions, not being able to really talk about it. He comes across as a decent bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Started watching this last night, is indeed an interesting watch, at least the first 20 mins I've seen so far. Thought the man in charge of snow was interesting and kind of cool, who'd have thought water and paper, assumed they'd have snow machines... Saw the first readaing responses to arya killing the Night King, Varys' death and Jon Snow killing Danaerys, all the actors very much invested personally. Hope it help Kit HArrington move on.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 31, 2019)

The bloke who plays Verys was fuming when saw his ending, can see how invested they are.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2019)

Been a big fan of GoT and whilst away made sure I did not get any inkling of what happened in the final series.  And so last night having caught up I watched the last episode and my feelings?  Very disappointed tbh.  I found myself thinking - really?  Is that it?  After eight series? Too many 'so what was that all about when so and so did blah in series blah'.  Couple of mega battle in this last series - but the main one with the Night King's army was just *too *mega for me - I got lost - couldn't keep track of what on earth was going on - and it was all ended by the killing of the Night King - just like that.

Anyway - it was great for a while and most of the time - but tailed off after series five.  Others have picked out my highlights from other series so I won't bother - just feeling a bit let down by the way things were ended.


----------

